

Snowden stashed “doomsday” cache as insurance policy against harm - grej
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/11/reuters-snowden-stashed-doomsday-cache-as-insurance-policy-against-harm/

======
malandrew
You don't need a server to make something decryptable by 3 people.

Just distribute to each person 1/3 of the key. If you want to allow any 3 of
n-people to decrypt the archives, produce one archive for each combination of
possible passwords among the n-people. To make things simple assign each
person a letter and name the archives with 3-letter names indicating whose
password is necessary and what order to enter the passwords.

------
tokenizer
Doesn't this make the issue of this information being used against politicians
and other public officials by ANYONE immediately oblivious?

My question, is that why should we collect this much intelligence, if it's
simply just going to be a disadvantage to our democracy? Surely this has
already happened, only with a competing government making the demands opposed
to a whistleblower using the information as a shield?

~~~
gmuslera
The problem is not just collected intelligence, as a passive action, but more
active actions, like planting backdoors ready to accept (maybe destructive)
commands in foreing critical networks.

I would be very worried if that new information is so destructive that
compared with all that was released till today is still like a doomsday
weapon, and thats why it was not released yet. Even if Snowden didn't got that
information, that they consider that information that they keep secret is so
destructive by itself is just a reminder that so far we seen just the tip of
the iceberg, and if you are outraged by what you know that they are doing, you
will be far more then realize how deep the rabbit hole goes.

